# Horribly childish



## Big Don (Mar 17, 2011)

*Day One:  Butts Testifies in Boob, Heichel Murder Trial*


Reported by: Nate Potter
Wednesday, March 16 2011 Wearecentralpa EXCERPT:
BELLEFONTE, CENTRE COUNTY - The trial is underway of two people accused of conspiring to kill one of the defendant's husband.

*Mirinda Boob* and *Ronald Heichel* are charged with 1st degree murder in the 2009 killing of *Samuel Boob*.

On Wednesday morning attorneys for both sides laid out their cases in opening statements.

The prosecution claimed to have a lot of *text messages* that were sent between Mirinda and Heichel in the weeks leading up to the day of the murder *and that morning*.  They also claimed to have a backpack that Heichel used to store clothes, after he allegedly *committed the murder*.

The prosecution said it will call to the stand police officers, neighbors and ballistic experts over the course of this trial.


----------

